# Turning a White LED light to blue ?



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 6500K 200 lumin mini LED light. Since I don't use it now, I plan to turn it into a 
blue moon light for my tank by adding a blue lens filter. Will that work ? Thanks !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would think yes.


----------

